# help w/maxima exhaust selection



## smith25 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok guys, first post here ever. I jsut need some help on picking out an exhaust for my 2003 Nissan Maxima SE. I definitely want something aggressive and deep. I dont, however, want anything that sounds like crap (you all know what i mean) or anything TOO loud. I dont want it very noticable at idle, only if I get on it pretty good or rev it up. Basically something that sounds like a stock 350Z or as close as possible. I know greddy makes one for around 500 bucks, would that be any good? DC sports? comptech? etc.....thanks for any help


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

smith25 said:


> Ok guys, first post here ever. I jsut need some help on picking out an exhaust for my 2003 Nissan Maxima SE. I definitely want something aggressive and deep. I dont, however, want anything that sounds like crap (you all know what i mean) or anything TOO loud. I dont want it very noticable at idle, only if I get on it pretty good or rev it up. Basically something that sounds like a stock 350Z or as close as possible. I know greddy makes one for around 500 bucks, would that be any good? DC sports? comptech? etc.....thanks for any help


I have a selection of exhaust sound clips here: 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=407975

Take a listen and find a set-up that appeals to you.


----------



## smith25 (Jan 25, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for the clips, very helpful...the first greddy i heard almost sounded kinda cheap. i am looking to get one that has aboslutely none of that "buzzing" noise when reved up, and one that you almost cant hear at idle. I only know about the main brands like greddy and DC sports, etc. do you have any other suggestions that you may have come across in your time?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

smith25 said:


> thanks for the clips, very helpful...the first greddy i heard almost sounded kinda cheap. i am looking to get one that has aboslutely none of that "buzzing" noise when reved up, and one that you almost cant hear at idle. I only know about the main brands like greddy and DC sports, etc. do you have any other suggestions that you may have come across in your time?


IMO, if sound is what you're looking for, the HKS and Cattman rear sections produce the best tone. They are both deep and low, but not as fart-can sounding as the GReddy. The Cattman is louder and drones more than the HKS. You will not hear either at idle, but both will drone slightly at low rpms or when cruising. The only aftermarket rear section that will not drone is the Frankencar. It is almost like the stock rear, but it is stainless steel, has a slightly deeper tone to it, and looks much better. 

One other consideration to make is whether or not you're going to add any other exhaust mods. If you add a y-pipe or headers, the volume and tone will be amplified much more, so make sure you consider your plans carefully if that might be an issue.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

And just so ya know what some of em look like: 

GReddy










Frankencar










Cattman


----------

